# good price? parts available?



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

since i sold my race car ive been looking for a new project. any thoughts on this machine? thanks in advance. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/3798093735.html


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

oops sorry. i now see the forum where i should have posted this.


----------

